# HELP! My computer restarts OVER and OVER, NO SAFE MODE or ANYTHING; constant loop!



## peesolon (Oct 5, 2010)

Last night, I tried updating my itouch to the new 4.1 firmware. After finally downloading the update via iTunes, i tried updating it, but it did not work. After this, my computer began to run very slow. I tried to turn it off through the start menu, but it just continued to run slowly. I became frustrated, so I just held down the power button. The next morning I needed to use it for some work.

It started with my HP loading screen (where I could click F8 or F12), but then it got to the full black screen. My full black screen stated that my startup was UNSUCCESSFUL. I tried to click* RUN WINDOWS NORMALLY* but after it would get to the Windows XP loading screen (where the little loading thing moves across like a marquee along the bottom), on the first marquee movement across the screen, it would stop, and then restart to my HP loading screen. I then tried many times after clicking on *RUN USING SAFE MODE, RUN USING SAFE MODE WITH NETWORK, RUN USING SAFE MODE WITH COMMAND PROMPT, AND RUN USING LAST KNOWN SUCCESSFUL SETTINGS* (or something to that extent) Every time I would choose one of those options, it would go to the XP loading screen, i'd hear a little hitch in the hard drive, and it would restart back to the HP loading screen looping me back to the FULL BLACK SCREEN.

I already pressed F8 at the HP loading screen trying to turn of auto-restart due to system failure (something like that) and, I know my computer is not overheating. The fan seems to be ok to the common eye, and I opened the CPU and it was not hot inside. I'm not sure myself what fully constitutes overheating.

I really don't know what's causing the program, but maybe something to do with the update I tried to use.

PLEASE HELP ME! I really need to get my work done, and I *CAN NOT* lose the files on the hard drive. I don't know where the Windows XP installation CD is so re-installing the operating server is not really an option. I don't have that much money to buy expensive programs to fix this.

I need to know how else to solve this program. I'm currently using my father's laptop to find solutions, but nothing has helped me really.

PLEASE HELP AGAIN, thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Get hold of a Linux Live CD e.g. Ubuntu and burn it to disc.
2. Boot from Live DVD 
3. Backup the files to CD, DVD, external HD etc
4. Reformat HD and check surface is ok. Replace hard disk
5. Since you do not have a OS disc, then install Linux on it so you can use OpenOffice or Gimp or something to do work
(use the same Live Disc)
6. You should still have the product code for XP (eg sticker on side or bottom of PC), so get hold of an XP CD from a friend so you can enter YOUR product code.
7. Reinstall applications.


----------



## bijoydev (Oct 12, 2010)

Kindly go to safe mode window and under advance set up just check for Disable auto restart..

It will help your computer not to restart automatically..


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

You could try something else before reinstalling.

1) Download, burn and boot to Ubuntu.
2) Click places and find your hard drive (the one with a windows folder in it)
3) If you have a Driver CD, please copy the contents of it to a new folder which should be designated the name "drivers." If not, using the internet, download all the drivers to the drivers folder. Reason for doing this is because the next few steps rewinds your registry and will require you to install drivers.
4) Rename the Windows\system32\config\system file to system.bad
5) Copy Windows\repair\system to the Windows\system32\config folder and restart.
6) Reboot to windows and try again.
7) If above steps prove to be worse than before, just boot back into Ubuntu, and delete the windows\system32\config\system file and rename the system.bad to system.


----------

